# Max and Jack



## Tortobox (Jun 20, 2008)

Took some pictures to share...my two sulcatas 

Max basking under UV light...






Jack cruisin around the table...





Jack chillin...





Max by the water bowl...





Both chitchatting...


----------



## Chipdog (Jun 21, 2008)

You have some great pics there. They are always so cute when they are that young.
It looks to me like Jack was kept in sand before that setup. If you give him a good soak then brush him with a soft bristled tooth brush those white lines between the scutes will come right off.


----------



## Tortobox (Jun 21, 2008)

Chipdog said:


> You have some great pics there. They are always so cute when they are that young.
> It looks to me like Jack was kept in sand before that setup. If you give him a good soak then brush him with a soft bristled tooth brush those white lines between the scutes will come right off.



Thanks for the tip..yes Jack was kept in sand for a while before this setup.


----------



## Isa (Jun 21, 2008)

Tortobox

Jack and Max are 2 very good looking babies 

I really like the look of your substrate. What are you using?


----------



## Tortobox (Jun 21, 2008)

Isa said:


> Tortobox
> 
> Jack and Max are 2 very good looking babies
> 
> I really like the look of your substrate. What are you using?



Thanks Isa  that is cocopeat. I like the way it looks when completely dried.


----------



## Isa (Jun 21, 2008)

Tortobox said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > Tortobox
> ...



Thanks Tortobox, 

It looks really natural


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Jack and Max are great looking hatchlings tortobox. Like their little water bowl.


----------



## Jenn1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are some cute looking torts


----------



## Coldliz (Jun 23, 2008)

Very cute babies!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Very sweet babies!!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 25, 2008)

They look great. They look like they are about the same size as Bowser.

_______________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Laura (Jun 25, 2008)

careful about scrubbing those white lines.. they could be new growth and a bit soft and tender.. Life finger nail cuticles...


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 25, 2008)

Sweet babies!


----------



## evin (Aug 8, 2008)

your enclosure is very nice and natural looking your torts look like they love it


----------

